# Bose Soundsport Wireless headphones



## El Bishop (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking to replace my standard apple-issue wired headphones with some bluetooth headphones.  Anyone use the Bose soundsports?  Any issues under a ski helmet?  I have heard they protrude out quite a bit and might be a problem under a helmet.

Thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2016)

El Bishop said:


> Looking to replace my standard apple-issue wired headphones with some bluetooth headphones.  Anyone use the Bose soundsports?  Any issues under a ski helmet?  I have heard they protrude out quite a bit and might be a problem under a helmet.
> 
> Thanks!


outdoor tech chips are awesome for ski helmets.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Dec 15, 2016)

I have the wired version of the Chips and am actually kind of disappointed with them. Maybe i had too high hopes. 

They replaced a worn out version of some skull candy helmet ones which eventually fell apart. Compared to the Skull Candy, i find the Chips have very low output, to the point where i can barely hear when actually skiing, even all the way up. 

Sound volume aside, they are much easier to use with the buttons on the ear pad compared to others I've tried.


----------

